
Maybe: See what a command does before deciding whether you want it to happen - qfx3
https://github.com/p-e-w/maybe
======
AstroJetson
This could be cool for my students on their Raspberry Pi's. One of the most
dreaded sounds in class is "oh-no", this may help. Well I guess if I can get
them to run it first.

